# G60 to Xflow turbo build



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

My g60 to X-flow turbo (goal is 180-220 WHP daily) 

I had rebuilt a G60 to stage 4 or 5 or whatever it had every possible bolt on and some mild head work and it was a fun car but after blowing up 2 gladders in the same year I regretted my decision to make my daily GLI a g60 so I ripped the g60 out and installed a new obd1 Xflow for the family car... 
















So I decided to make a hybrid Xflow pg turbo and throw it in the coupe that was sitting on the side of my house, because I did not feel there was a kit that would meet my needs for the price I was willing to pay I spent roughly 8 months piecing the parts I would need and have mostly completed the mock up stages. 

























I’m looking to make 200 WHP or somewhere in that area with the parts I have. I figure my g60 was around 160-170 WHP on a good day so a little bump in HP and the ease of changing the parts and availability is well worth it in my opinion. 


parts list I used 
Bottom end PG from g60 1.8 
x-flow obd1 head welded surfaced then drilled 
BBM 268/260 cam 
Autotech adjustable cam gear (no longer sold they make a newer lighter one now) 
Arp head studs 
G60 head gasket 
BFI turbo oil pan 
Oil catch can (ebay) 
Innovative wideband for tuning 
VDO boost gauge 
Oil feed line to turbo is 24in from oil filter flange 
Oil return line I used SS braided line to the BFI oil pan 
V belt alt custom mounting 940mm vbelt 
V belt crank and water pump gear 
Beetle valve cover breather oil cap 
MK4 intake manifold 
Mk4 valve cover 
g60 injectors 
Adapter from mk4 manifold to g60 throttle body 
Adapter from throttle body to 3in round 
Solid IC piping from TB to IC (this was a bbm tube refit) 
Forge BOV 
Forge manual boost controller 
Spearco FMIC 
Solid pipe from IC to turbo 
CAI (this was a refit from BBM no longer on there site) 
Kinetics cast 8v turbo manifold with external waste gate 
Tial 38mm waste gate 
Garrett t3 .42 (baby turbo:laugh 
Alot of custom sized silicone couplers (ebay) 
2in header wrap with black sealer paint 
T3 4bolt down pipe 2.5in with 2 o2 bungs (custom refit from ATP) 
Waste gate dump tube (ebay) 
2-¼ Euro sport exhaust with cat delete 
16v Passat duel fan shroud on a factory mk2 radiator capped the end 
Factory mk3 cross flow hoses route the cooling (exception I used mk2 water pump to oil cooler and mk2 heater hose to metal line) 
Digi 1 ecu and harness with custom chip 
lightened flywheel 16v pressure plate 020 trans with shift kit 
Mostly painted with [email protected] ceramic paint 

So this is how the test fit went this week as I received parts to put on =) 

































So I'm waiting on some pieces to come in from UPS this week and hopefully next few weekend's I will be able to start it So during the next few week's I will sand the tubing if there is a nice day to paint and I need to get some header wrap for the down-pipe and put the wiring harnesses back into it:beer::beer::beer: 

Some info I have came across while doing the build. 
G60 injectors are 26lb 
Adding more than a 3.5 bar fpr could make your injectors not fire or over-spray 
Digi 1 ecu with factory map can only handle 15psi (some people push the bar to 18psi) 
SNS has the best ability to custom burn a chip 
Stock clutch and 020 is good for 150-170ish WHP 
MK4 manifolds need support made when installing without the factory heat shield 
To do V-belt on a pg bottom end you need to customize your alt bracktery 
To do aba xflow alt on pg bottom end you need vr6 water pump pulley g60 crank pulley and to make a adapter for the alt to bolt to 


If any information is incorrect please let me know.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Update: 

finished lower manifold and bosch injectors in the mk4 manifold and got it painted up also got the manifold turbo and waste-gate all painted along with the boost tubes and TB:thumbup: 


















really just need to finish the down pipe


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Lunchtime :beer:opcorn: 










got some of the wiring installed just waiting for a few more parts I ended up with a 940mm V belt and had to modify the alt bracket finished up the cold air intake and boost tubes also got my BFI oil pan and my wide-band so after lunch it will be more work :laugh:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Got the down pipe pieces this week now I just need to wrap it and put it in:beer:

Down pipe work:thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Wrapped and mounted with both o2 sensors in place:laugh: 









Also got my eurosport wires and did a rear disc conversion whiel I was waiting for a few more parts to show up:beer:


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

subscribed  

I like the work you're doing, especially with coating & wrapping the tubing. Looks clean :thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

2 door jetta


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

So I have been testing a New south power gasket for the X-flow head on my family car and I can say they work. 

******* Test #1 went car came home from 1hr drive and I cant put my hand on the intake manifold and hold it there its just to hot :banghead: 

So off it all came and ceramic painted wrapped the mk4 tubular manifold and added a new south performance gasket 

******* test #2 went drove around for an hr I immediately noticed my wide-band was reading differently at WOT it was slightly leaner than before without the gasket so pulling over every so often to check and see if I can tell a difference in the manifold temps I was simply amazed in how cool to the touch it was. 

Conclusion: I felt a power difference it smoothed out my idle increased my gas mileage smoothed out my cruising AFR and WOT AFR, now I don't have a dyno or a datalog because it is a AEM wide-band on OBD1 and dyno time just isn't in this cars future:laugh: 

Now to order another one for the turbo build:sly: 

And pics or it didn't happen


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

interesting. 

why does a gasket affect driveability? did you use a thicker one to lower compression or something?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

new south gasket is attached to the head at the intake manifold 
http://www.newsouthperformance.com/vwgasket.htm


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

you can barely see it in my pic but if you look closely at the head/manifold the gasket is about the thickness of 2-3 quarters stacked up:laugh:


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

How does that add power though? (reading the link it shows a dyno graph of a 10 hp gain just from a gasket)


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

There is also this style which I have on my ITB counterflow car and it is alot thicker not sure if it works any better it also uses 2 gaskets and longer studs. 

no picture is available of the 8v counterflow one 
http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoheatshields18SOHC8V.htm 

this link has picture of the xflow showing the 2 gaskets and hardware 
http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoheatshields20SOHC8V.htm


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

pendulum said:


> How does that add power though? (reading the link it shows a dyno graph of a 10 hp gain just from a gasket)


 Better explanation from there web site 
NewSouth Performance has designed an insulating gasket that radically reduces the heat transfer from the cylinder head to the intake manifold. 

PowerGasket Plus™ gives you up to 5% more power from your engine by reducing the temperature of the incoming air to your engine. This gives you cooler, denser air for more horsepower and performance from your engine. 

The PowerGasket Plus™ is made from a purpose-built high performance composite material. It conducts on average less than 1/500th of the heat of the steel gasket that it replaces. Your intake manifold will stay 30-50° F cooler and your incoming air will stay 20-30° F cooler. 

Cooler air, denser air, means more oxygen. Your engine sensors register these changes and will inject more fuel to give you more power. Cooler air also reduces detonation, so you can turn up the boost or advance your engine timing for even more performance gains. 
http://www.newsouthperformance.com/gasket.htm


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

Svedka said:


> Better explanation from there web site
> NewSouth Performance has designed an insulating gasket that radically reduces the heat transfer from the cylinder head to the intake manifold.
> 
> PowerGasket Plus™ gives you up to 5% more power from your engine by reducing the temperature of the incoming air to your engine. This gives you cooler, denser air for more horsepower and performance from your engine.
> ...


 interesting, thanks! :thumbup: 

edit: doh! don't have them for the 16v :banghead:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

For the 16v :beer: 

http://www.evolutiontuning.com/evoheatshields18DOHC16V.htm


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

:beer:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Tonygti02 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in the middle of the same project. I'm hoping for around 200hp using a very small turbo. Can you give me more info on what chip your using? and are you sticking with the stock fpr?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

stock fpr with a custom burnt chip similar to the SNS one


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Update: Got a few things sorted out

got my alt stuff finished up vbelt with 940mm belt









Also took my dump tube back off and painted/wrapped it









finished my SS oil return line ended up about $60. If I was to do it again I would weld my own bung onto a pan and have a custom line made to fit with less fitting's. I did not like the fact that most just drape around the axel so well see if mine works ok or if I have to drape it around the axel. Had to make a bracket to hold it to the block.









Just a few little details to finish up :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Gauges installed just need the boost controller to mount in there somewhere now:beer:


----------



## slmvwtattoos (Nov 3, 2010)

looks great now if only i could get my wiring done :thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

When the vortex swapped over we lots lots of info but these should help with the head welding location.

http://web.comhem.se/xzenom/bilder/crossflow_aba_fore.JPG
http://web.comhem.se/xzenom/bilder/crossflow_aba_efter.JPG
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3857724[/QUOTE]


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

did you decide not to use the mk4 intake i see in one of your pics you have the mk3 intake


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

That's the family car with the mk3 aba full swap.

I am using the mk4 manifold on the turbo coupe, finishing the last few miscellaneous mods to it. Had to make a heat shield for the throttle body and tap and reroute the brake booster line as well as make a mounting bracket for the back side of the intake manifold.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Svedka said:


> finished my SS oil return line ended up about $60. If I was to do it again I would weld my own bung onto a pan and have a custom line made to fit with less fitting's. I did not like the fact that most just drape around the axel so well see if mine works ok or if I have to drape it around the axel. Had to make a bracket to hold it to the block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here about the bfi pan. Its ****ing junk were they put the bung. Plus the threads are on the inside of the bung, so by time you get all the adapters in there with a too small -10 you have a drain line in the 0.4xx range. 

I blocked mine off and ran a -16 an line for a turbo drain, and had a bung welded over about an inch to the passenger side.

There is some stuff out there so you can tune the digifart yourself too.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> Same here about the bfi pan. Its ****ing junk were they put the bung. Plus the threads are on the inside of the bung, so by time you get all the adapters in there with a too small -10 you have a drain line in the 0.4xx range.
> 
> I blocked mine off and ran a -16 an line for a turbo drain, and had a bung welded over about an inch to the passenger side.
> 
> There is some stuff out there so you can tune the digifart yourself too.


Although I said i would weld my own bung to the oil pan in no way am I saying the BFI pan is junk in all reality it was a bolt on piece and does work I would just do it differently if I was to do this again.

You can tune the digifart yourself if you have the programs but in my case buying theses programs would cost as much as setting this up on MS so I only used the digifart to get it going because I had it and had a chip maybe next fall/winter I'll do the swap to SEMS.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Update: 

Last mock up for BOV wastegate lines and vac lines









Finished manifold :thumbup:









My oil return bracket 









My new lighter









Not alot of time to work on the project this week but maybe this weekend I can put a few more hours into itopcorn::beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Good info in this thread 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3991265-The-Buildup-up-to-wiring-problems./page3


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Svedka said:


> Although I said i would weld my own bung to the oil pan in no way am I saying the BFI pan is junk in all reality it was a bolt on piece and does work I would just do it differently if I was to do this again.
> 
> You can tune the digifart yourself if you have the programs but in my case buying theses programs would cost as much as setting this up on MS so I only used the digifart to get it going because I had it and had a chip maybe next fall/winter I'll do the swap to SEMS.


I got my chip burner off ebay for $16, and the programs are freeware. If you click the red in my sig, there is a document that I wrote on self-chipping digi-1. It's completely mappable, like megasquirt.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Got it fired up and running this weekend so I will be test driving and tuning this coming up weekend:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Runs :beer:









Under side throttle cable pull









How it started









How it looks now just need to wrap and finish some wiringopcorn: 









I also decided I would buy another digi 1 ecu and the burner so I can attempt to tune it myself it shall be a learning experience if nothing else :beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Been sidetracked by THIS









and helping a friend on this








http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5097304-Winter-ABA-X-flowed-DCOE-project

and anyone looking for a good read
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=204446


----------



## drrtymk2gti (May 24, 2008)

love this thread. selling my g60 stuff is way too hard


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Good info and parts lists in here:beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5119726-1.8-8v-turbo

and I really want to try one of these 

http://www.designengineering.com/ca...lkswagen/divided-top-mount-equal-length-vw-8v


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Some good info here didn't read it all yet but there is alot of information on this site and some cool pictures:thumbup:

http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/main.html
http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Turbo/turbo.html
http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Turbo/turbo_install.html


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

so i pulled the head off the aba and found that the oil return to the block is also round like the 1.8 block. are they all like this..(so do i really need to weld it up)


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

STEALTHCORRADO said:


> so i pulled the head off the aba and found that the oil return to the block is also round like the 1.8 block. are they all like this..(so do i really need to weld it up)


As far as I know they need to be welded surfaced then re drilled. 



Svedka said:


> When the vortex swapped over we lots lots of info but these should help with the head welding location.
> 
> http://web.comhem.se/xzenom/bilder/crossflow_aba_fore.JPG
> http://web.comhem.se/xzenom/bilder/crossflow_aba_efter.JPG
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3857724


[/QUOTE]


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I wouldn't bother welding anything. IMO of course, I'm not an expert.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

B4S said:


> I wouldn't bother welding anything. IMO of course, I'm not an expert.


I know some people who say they just use a g60 head gasket and it's good, but TT & BFI both recommended that it be welded and also my local VW shop said the same thing so I personally had mine done cost me 50$ better than removing the head again and replacing that expensive g60 HG.:beer:


You can see that you would be dependent on the head gasket to seal that spot over the block.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not debating that, just sharing my opinion. I agree it's the best way to do it, but the ABA gasket plugs that completely. I'm in the final stages of converting my G60 syncro B3 wagon daily driver to the xflow head (plus turbo), and went the gasket route since I was given a finite timeline by the wife . She doesn't want to subject her car to more salt than necessary, lol.

I'm guessing that it was a typo where you mentioned using the G60 gasket above .


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

I used the g60 head gasket not a ABA gasket.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Why? The ABA gasket is solid metal, cheaper, and covers the hole.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

At that time that is what I was recommended to use by TT/BFI/BBM and my local machine shop Honestly I am not sure if there is any proven reason to use it I simply did because so many people recommended it over the aba gasket.

(possibly one of the vortex myth's)

I guess I need to stack two up and see if there is any real difference.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Lots of good info on digi1 g60 stuff in pdf format half way down. 

http://vagdrivers.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13957&st=0&gopid=557272&#entry557272


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Been driving my x-flow/PG turbo B3 syncro wagon for a few days now, it's a lot of fun . 
Stock injectors, non-IC, and DIY-tuned, working awesome. You'll love yours when it's done, especially since it's in a much lighter car :thumbup:. 

Hit me up if you want a bit of G60 turbo file help .


----------



## ACPARTSGUY (Jan 13, 2011)

where did you get the adapter for the throttle body :beer:


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

ACPARTSGUY said:


> where did you get the adapter for the throttle body :beer:


X2


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

Svedka said:


> Been sidetracked by THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ACPARTSGUY said:


> where did you get the adapter for the throttle body :beer:


It is a older 8v mk1 redline TB adapter flipped modified and customized for a mk4 manifold. 

BBM has the ability to make the same item give them a call and let them know what you want or cut and weld a adapter plate to the manifold.:beer:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

STEALTHCORRADO said:


> Svedka said:
> 
> 
> > Been sidetracked by THIS
> ...


----------



## STEALTHCORRADO (Oct 14, 2005)

any updates


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Its done I drive it, gona be up for sale soon to fund my other projects...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

For sale:


































http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5224805-Jetta-Coupe-Turbo-8v#post70496564


----------

